# Raccoon Baits



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What is everybody's favorite **** bait for water sets? I've been using fish in my dirt hole sets but I don't know how to bait for the water and bit of shore I guess... Any commercial lures or preferances? Thanks, Nick


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Jack mackerel from the store mixed up with some glycerin is mostly what I use in pocket sets when targeting ***** along the water. I also use chunks of fish like carp. Cavens **** and mink bait is a good commercial bait.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Thank you! I'll give it a shot. I plan on setting again today or tomorrow.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah jack mack is about the best thing to us. you can also use sardines,marshmellows,peanut butter, fish oil and much more


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

another good one is chicken skin, put it in your hole and cover with leaves so the birds don't get it.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I go to the dollar store and buy cheap cans of mackerel,sardines and smoked oysters.Mix all together in a gallon container with bacon grease.They flip over it!


----------



## travis171 (Sep 4, 2009)

i use jack mackerel and sardines too...but i also use lure sticks outside my pocket sets my two favorite lure that work very well for me are found at otter creek lures website... my favorite for water sets is waters edge 3 i slay the ***** with that and get a few mink here and there when they come through....the other one i use for dry land sets around old farm buildings its called double butterscotch smear... it has a very strong sweet butterscotch smell i damn near want to eat it everytime i open the jar anyway check out otter creek lures website you'll find alot of good baits and lures and they definatly help you catch more....


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

I like using sardines to but a good commercial bait it is called Fatal Attraction really stong smell


----------

